# Amare in terrible shape



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0918sunsnb0918.html

Stoudemire returns

Amare Stoudemire went through his second full-court workout, and he was sucking wind by the time it was over after spending most of the summer recuperating from toe surgery.

"I was trying to play through it so I can get into better shape," Stoudemire said.

Although the surgery didn't help his conditioning, it may have aided his shooting. He spent the summer working on his shot, and it shows in workouts.

"(Assistant coach) Phil Weber is a great shooting coach," he said. "I had to change up my shot a little."

Stoudemire also underwent laser eye surgery, which should help his shooting and didn't hurt while he was taping an episode of Wheel of Fortune that will air during the show's "NBA Week" Nov. 17-21.

He isn't allowed to say who won, but Stoudemire said he grew up watching the show.

"I think I did pretty good," he said.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He isn't in terrible shape. Where did your eyes read that?

He is a little bit rusty like almost all players at the beginning of training camp. Everything that has been reported right now is that for being a bit rusty he is already impressing again.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

He looked fine when he did that photo shoot for SI for kids. All he needs to do is get back into playing shape, that's what training camp is for.


----------

